# Asus RT-AC68U Port Forwarding



## TheWhiteSpark (Aug 21, 2014)

Hello everyone,

I have a new AC68U router that will not let me port forward. When I add an item for port forwarding it shows up on the list, but when i try to check if the port is open through canyouseeme.net and PFPortChecker it shows it is still closed. I have disabled my local firewall (and my router firewall is still enabled), I have disabled NAT acceleration in the Switch Control settings, and I have checked to make sure i know my local and it is input correctly. I saw a thread on this site that suggested i try those things but i am still struggling.

What else should i try? What other info do you guys need?

Thanks for any help you can give,
-TWS


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Welcome to TSF!

Key to a port being open is there has to be a listener listening and responding to the port query.

In other words you can't pull a port out of thin air and forward it then expect it to be open. Doesn't work that way.

What port/program are you forwarding?


----------



## TheWhiteSpark (Aug 21, 2014)

I am forwarding port 25565 for a Minecraft Server. I've also tried a remote desktop thing, but figured troubleshooting with Minecraft is much simpler. I have the server running when i try the Portforward program or canyouseeme. It worked with my old router but there must be something I am missing with this new Asus


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Post a screen shot of the router forwarding page as well as a ipconfig /all from the server


----------



## TheWhiteSpark (Aug 21, 2014)

Here you go, sorry i couldn't get this up earlier.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

You are not set to static on the workstation but since you have the right reference ip in both places you are golden.

Do a tracert yahoo.com via a command prompt and post the results for review.


----------



## TheWhiteSpark (Aug 21, 2014)

I dunno what a normal trace would look like, but here goes!

Thanks for taking the time to help me


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

OK we have the problem identified.
See the 2nd hop with 192.168.1.1? That is another private router. 

You need to either:
1. remove that router
2. set the router in bridge mode so your router gets the public ip
3. port forward in that router to the static wan interface of your router.


----------



## TheWhiteSpark (Aug 21, 2014)

So i guess that must be my Google Fiber box? I assumed i had to use it and i disabled the WIFI option on it, but it must still be acting as a router. Maybe i can plug straight in from the wall box they installed into my ASUS, instead of from the wall to my Google Fiber router, to the ASUS. 

I will try to bypass the Google Fiber box, if that does not work I will try to figure out this bridge thing. Is it just an option in the router?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Usually. Sometimes you need to get the provider to put the box in bridge mode.


----------



## TheWhiteSpark (Aug 21, 2014)

Thank you again for the help you have been giving me.

Looking online at some Google Fiber forums, it looks like the most accepted solution is putting my ASUS into access point mode. Does this make it so that i port forward from the google fiber box instead? Are there any downsides to making the ASUS an AP?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Can you logon to the Google fiber box? You would need to do so to configure port forwarding in it.

Turning the Asus into a AP is fine if that is your only choice. You have control over qos and firewall in it you won't have if you do it as a AP.

Comes down to what access you have to the google box and what features it has like firewall and QoS that you can configure.


----------



## TheWhiteSpark (Aug 21, 2014)

Yeah, so setting the ASUS as an Access Point solved it. At least, now i have much better speeds and can port forward through the google box. Thank you for your help, i never would have realized it was the network box from Google without your help.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Glad it worked out for you. Best of luck!


----------



## goplay (Jan 19, 2015)

Hi sorry to necro this post, i have a similar problem. I am using ASUS RT-N66U, and the thing is i can forward some ports, but some don't work. For instance i open port 8081 and it works fine but when i try to open port 1122 or something random like that Open Port Check Tool says Error: I could not see your service on xx.xxx.xx.xxx on port (1122). I updated the firmware for it today. I did the tracert yahoo.com and the first ip is my router and secound is probably providers router(it is same as my external ip just last number is 1) Tracert competes in 18 hops. The provider said that they don't block any ports other than few that are mandatory.

Please help me, i am loosing my mind with this router


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Did you read my first post in this thread? The one about a listener? You have no listener at 1122 which is why it doesn't work. You can't just randomly forward a port and expect it to work. Doesn't work like that.


----------



## goplay (Jan 19, 2015)

Ok more information, i tried the same with an old asus router, and i still can't open some ports.


----------



## goplay (Jan 19, 2015)

Yes wanderer i red your post i have the listener it is the server of a game called Zomboid. What i ment with randomly was, some ports i can forward but at the others i can't. 8081 i can 1122 i can't. when i test it i change the port on wich server is listening. I am suspecting this has something to do with my router settings. in order for my internet to work i have to configure my router as dynamic, but my ip is static.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

You need to forward these ports for the game.

"The necessary ports to forward are 16261 (UDP) which serves as a handshake port for communicating with the server. For each possible player slot on your server, you need to forward additional TCP ports, which are used to stream the world to the player clients. If you want a server with 10 slots, you would have to forward 16261 UDP 16262 - 16272 TCP"

Your router using a dynamic wan ip address has nothing to do with you assigning a static ip to your lan game server. You just have to use a ip not in the routers dhcp scope.


----------



## goplay (Jan 19, 2015)

I know i had those ports added but as they didn't work, then i tried others like 1122. I am successfully running Team speak server that my friends can join, but for some reason they can't join the zomboid server from web, locally it works fine. Tnx for your time man.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

lets see a screen shot of the port forwarding page in the router.


----------



## goplay (Jan 19, 2015)

Here you go http://snag.gy/pizTS.jpg


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

I would expect the local port range not to be blank. You are only allowing two users to game?


----------



## goplay (Jan 19, 2015)

Yes only 2 people, for now. If i enter only 1 port then i can put in local port, if it's range i can't put range into the bracket on the right there is only space for 6 characters. Sorry to bother you with this, but this is a mystery to me  I recall this was easier back in the day, now with all this high tech routers, firewalls and antivirus software is practicly imposible to open a port haha. I will try with no router to see if the problem persists.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

It will still persist since you need to forward for the port to be open. you can try putting your game server in the dmz which forwards all ports.


----------



## goplay (Jan 19, 2015)

I tried DMZ my local computers ip.There was no difference, but it was before the firmware update i'll try it again.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

And the game is running when you run the port test from the game computer?


----------



## goplay (Jan 19, 2015)

yeah the server runes, it's called server.bat you just open it and it loads on the bottom of the CMD is a line that says "***SERVER STARTED*** server is listening on port 16261" I can join localy, but when i try to go trough my external ip and port 16261 in says conection failed.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Not all routers support wan port redirection back to the lan which makes this not a good way to test.

Canyouseeme or ShieldsUP! or the port checker at portforward.com are all good tools to use to check if the ports are open.


----------



## goplay (Jan 19, 2015)

i used this one Port Checker - Check Open Ports Online


----------



## goplay (Jan 19, 2015)

dunno mybe it's just the game i can port forward team speak from my computer and camera form raspbery pie but not zomboid..


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

do a netstat via command prompt when the game is running and post the results for review


----------

